
Trump’s crackdown on immigrants is spooking US tech firms from interviewing them - sabasedighi
https://hired.com/blog/highlights/global-tech-hiring/
======
tareqak
The original / current headline is: _Data Report: Global Tech Hiring in the
Trump Era_.

The Techmeme summary of the headline is: _Interview requests from US firms to
foreign job applicants have plummeted with Q4 2016 requests down 60% YoY, Q1
2017 down 47% YoY, and Q2 2017 down 37% YoY_.

